# Changing *.avi to *.mpg



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

How can I change a file type so that I can upload it onto Photobucket? *.mpg seems to be the only format they will upload, and the file I have is currently an *.avi file. Is there a way around this? Help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

For converting avi to mpg and not only I use VidLogo by geovid.
You can try it too.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Freezz said:


> For converting avi to mpg and not only I use VidLogo by geovid.
> You can try it too.
> Good luck!!!


Have you got a handy link there somewhere please


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes I have got a link

Hope this helps!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Freezz said:


> Yes I have got a link
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you ..


----------



## elina (Feb 28, 2007)

Instead, I always use winavi video converter. It is really simple and fast.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Farmgirl22 said:


> How can I change a file type so that I can upload it onto Photobucket? *.mpg seems to be the only format they will upload, and the file I have is currently an *.avi file. Is there a way around this? Help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


http://tutorials.photobucket.com/tutorial_8.html

_Note: Supported video file types are 3g2, 3gp, 3gp2, 3gpp, 3p, asf, avi, divx, divx, dv, dvx, flv, moov, mov, mp4, mpeg4, mpg4, mpe, mpeg, mpg, qt, wmv, xvid_


----------

